# Honda HS 55 Auger Wear



## ollo (Feb 15, 2014)

New member here, looking for re-assurance. We don't get enough snow to justify a new machine, but I was willing to go used, so I researched here, then drove 2 hrs. East to get this one. It looks brand new, starts first pull in freezing weather and moves snow with no problems. It has new tires and belts and was just "tuned up" last Summer. 

Here are my concerns : The new tires are tiller tires and the outside edge of the augers shows bare metal that's worn down about 1/8" due to the skid plates being set wrong. I adjusted the plates and after pricing replacement augers, I'm inclined to just use it as is. The lugged tires seem to drive the machine just fine. Am I correct in thinking the attires & augers are O.K. as is for something i will only use once or twice a Winter? 
Don


----------



## 94EG8 (Feb 13, 2014)

As long as the skid shoes and scraper bar are now set at the correct height the augers wont wear anymore than they are. If they're worn badly they wont cut into ice and hard snow as well, but otherwise performance will be unaffected.


----------



## ollo (Feb 15, 2014)

Thanks 96EG8, good to know its not a much of a problem. Here are a few pics of the machine and the auger wear. Don


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Yea, you are not going to be eating hard ice. On the bright side though, for years snow blowers never had any teeth to begin with and they work just fine.


----------



## scipper77 (Dec 4, 2013)

Use it as is. If the 1/8" missing does anything it will slightly reduce the rate at which the augers feed the impeller. Augers that can't keep up with the impeller is a much better problem than an impeller that can't keep up with the augers.


----------



## Mr Fixit (Nov 19, 2013)

Not sure from the photo but it looks like one auger tip that feeds the impeller is slightly deformed. Two good crescent wrenches could repair that to improve feeding a bit.


----------



## Rockproof (Jan 12, 2013)

Ummm...from the pictures it also looks like you may need new skid shoes. I may be wrong but it looks like yours are worn down to nubs. They should look like this:


----------



## ollo (Feb 15, 2014)

Thanks all, I noticed the bad skid also. The one on the other side looks like your picture, so quite a contrast. Both skids were all the way up when I got it. I was able to get the 1/4" clearance per the manual but had to go all the way down on the bad skid to get there. I will put new skids on and paint the bare metal this Spring. Maybe we won't see another big snow this year, but I'm glad to find this Honda at a good price. Don


----------

